# My dream horse :O



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I've wanted a saddlebred gelding for so long - and this one is beautiful. I don't really like his bit-action but he moves nicely. I think some snaffle work would fix that evasion. He looks graceful and I love his color.

Trade-American Saddlebred Gelding

What do you guys think?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I think 5,000 dollars for a Saddlebred that's only been under saddle for 8 months is a rip off.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's certainly is pretty. I feel sorry for his mouth.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Snookeys, I do think $5,000 for what is essentially a greenbroke horse is far too much to ask. However, I'm not you, and you have to make your own decisions.

Just remember that Saddlebreds, like TBs, aren't hard to come by. We've no shortage of either one.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

He looks like a nice enough horse, from what I see his training should actually detract from the price as it has certainly been detrimental to the horse, rather than improving him.

Also, I wonder about horses listed on Craigslist for $5,000. Craigslist is great for cheapies but if a horse is truly worth something then Craigslist is not the place to market it.

Lastly, I have questions about a professional trainer that is on the wrong diagonal. Just sayin.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^^ Its times like this i wish HF had a "like" button


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

sarahver said:


> He looks like a nice enough horse, from what I see his training should actually detract from the price as it has certainly been detrimental to the horse, rather than improving him.
> 
> Also, I wonder about horses listed on Craigslist for $5,000. Craigslist is great for cheapies but if a horse is truly worth something then Craigslist is not the place to market it.
> 
> Lastly, I have questions about a professional trainer that is on the wrong diagonal. Just sayin.


 
I agree with the diagonal issue, also the reverse to the outside against the fence. Anyone who is a "professional" should know that you reverse to the inside. 

I also think that 5K is too much, like you said he is behind the bit, and the shanks on that bit are huge, not sure what the bit looks like in the mouth (and Im an english rider so please excuse any incorrect information) but I always knew that the larger the shanks, the harsher the bit, I think for 5K you could get something that goes in a softer bit and is more trained. 

Just my opinion, he does move very nicely though.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> I think 5,000 dollars for a Saddlebred that's only been under saddle for 8 months is a rip off.


 
He is well bred and trained by a BNT. He is not too much. Horses like him run much more money.:wink: Depending on where the OP is, they could be rare. There arent many here, really. I had to get one brought in from Ky.
He is cheaper because he wont make a 'A' level ss horse, more a hunter, and he's a gelding.

I dont like the bit either, a snaffle should do him wonders. The rider isnt the trainer, at least not the one from heart to heart.
Here is the link to the training farm they refrence. Very well known. If he was a wb......no one would think he's too much. 
Hart To Hart Stables - American Saddlebred Show Horses

Looks like a great dressage or jumping prospect. Those horses start way more too.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

He's pretty, but I get the feeling that riding him would be like riding a broomstick. He's very narrow. He's way overpriced, too.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Wait a minute....your in KY. You have acess to extremely nice horses. I do have contacts with breeders down there. I can get you a very nice young horse, started for less. No BNT, but also well bred...I got my guy for $800.
His grand sire is WC First Night Out. She has several others...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is OK but he wings in front at the trot (does not travel straight in front) and he has learned to be very over on the bit. He moves OK and I would like to see a slightly lower hock. He looks quite small for the breed.. and he would move a little better if the rider was on the correct diagonal.. and she gave him more rein. He is very flat in the croup which may make him difficult to collect (physically) and may be why he is on the forehand and over at the bit.

I would not pay $5k for this horse, but I am not the one looking to buy him.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

SaddleDragon said:


> He is well bred and trained by a BNT. He is not too much. Horses like him run much more money.:wink: Depending on where the OP is, they could be rare. There arent many here, really. I had to get one brought in from Ky.
> He is cheaper because he wont make a 'A' level ss horse, more a hunter, and he's a gelding.
> 
> I dont like the bit either, a snaffle should do him wonders. The rider isnt the trainer, at least not the one from heart to heart.
> ...



Where I am Saddlebreds are a dime a dozen, the ones that are trained saddle seat and have shown are the ones that sell in the 5,000 price range. Ones like this one sell for at the most 1,000. I bought my Saddlebred for $750, and she was way more trained... jumped 3', pulled a cart, also was ridden Western. She didn't gate though and was never shown saddle seat. Maybe i just got lucky.

Don't get me wrong this horse looks really nice, but it is nothing special. 

And if it was a WB selling for $5,000 I would think something was wrong with it.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

As for everyone else...

I like him because he moves nicely and is very tolerant of what appears to be an amateur rider. He isn't trained to be behind the bit - he is just held that way. He is trying to evade it, which is why his nose keeps popping out I'm sure... I would like to see a good rider walk/trot/canter him. I love saddlebreds, especially ones that have that color that he has.

As for him being overpriced, it's extremely irritating to hear people say horses are "a dime in a dozen". So you're telling me a horse that's had 90 days of professional training at a well-known stable, has good bloodlines, and is healthy and sound is a dime in a dozen? Gee, I'd love to live where you live. Around here, skinny horses with bad feet and moon-blindness are a dime in a dozen. I don't think he's overpriced at all. I also don't think he qualifies as "essentially green-broke". I think he is a nice horse.

I'm not planning on buying him or anything. He's in friggin Georgia. I should have just posted the info/video/pictures and left the price out, because I didn't want the horse to be judged in relation to his price.

Also to the person who said they got their SB from here in KY - there are several nice small SB stables close to me that have exceptional horses. Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the high-stepping eye-popping world that is saddle-seat, which is why I liked this guy (his head isn't in his rider's lap!).


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Im the one that mentioned the horse I got from Ky. Its fine that you dont like my guy...hes not for sale. 
But I know a ton of breeders, not all ss bred horses end up being good ss horses. Lots of them dont make the cut as saddleseat horses but, are great hunter or dressage horses.
I just mentioned it because you said it was your dream and I know where to find that dream horse for cheaper than that. Just as well bred and trained.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> As for everyone else...


I am definitely one of those 'everyone else'.

Sorry that you are offended by what I wrote. The thing is that this is in the critique section which means that the horse is evaluated in relation to all supporting information. In this case that included the price and the riding shown in the video.

I accept that the riding was done by an amateur and retract my statement regarding the professional training, I am sure they would not be too pleased to see their name used to market a horse in this manner.

Everything else aside, he looks like a nice horse.

ETA: Maybe next time you could stipulate the things you would NOT like commented on? Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not a saddle bred person by any means, but I do have to agree that really any horse (in my opinion-it's not the gospel) that has only been undersaddle for 8 months that's going for 5grand is a little much. I bought my first AQHA mare for 5500 and that mare was broke as can be. Not fancy by any means, but was a great first horse, had the patience of a saint, never refused a jump, never spooked, and had good manners.

If I was you, I'd find one that has more training and use my 5grand on it very cute horse though! I'll post my dream horse (fingers crossed.. I'm so in love with it that it's not even funny) soon!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Snookeys said:


> As for everyone else...
> 
> I like him because he moves nicely and is very tolerant of what appears to be an amateur rider. He isn't trained to be behind the bit - he is just held that way. He is trying to evade it, which is why his nose keeps popping out I'm sure... I would like to see a good rider walk/trot/canter him. I love saddlebreds, especially ones that have that color that he has.
> 
> ...


You go girl!! I like to see people sticking up for what they like/ believe! I'm really sorry if my post offended you too.. I know how it feels to be "attacked" on forums!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

SaddleDragon said:


> Im the one that mentioned the horse I got from Ky. Its fine that you dont like my guy...hes not for sale.
> But I know a ton of breeders, not all ss bred horses end up being good ss horses. Lots of them dont make the cut as saddleseat horses but, are great hunter or dressage horses.
> I just mentioned it because you said it was your dream and I know where to find that dream horse for cheaper than that. Just as well bred and trained.


I never said I didn't like your guy... ?? I was talking about this version of the saddlebred:










I went to a saddlebred show once and the horses just seemed so... fake. I can't offer much more than an outsider's opinion because I've never participated in the discipline, but I showed a saddlebred in western pleasure of all things when I was in 4H. We did horribly, mind you, but I fell in love with the breed. Long and lanky, just like me! There was also an ex-show saddlebred gelding that I knew and he was possibly the most personable horse I've ever encountered. Those long ears and narrow faces with big eyes... I love them! Saddlebreds and thoroughbreds - Quite possibly my two favorite breeds!

I appreciate you telling me about the SB places. I've seen a lot on my local craigslist. They go from extremely cheap to outrageously expensive.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

sarahver said:


> I am definitely one of those 'everyone else'.
> 
> Sorry that you are offended by what I wrote. The thing is that this is in the critique section which means that the horse is evaluated in relation to all supporting information. In this case that included the price and the riding shown in the video.
> 
> ...


No no no, you didn't offend me. Sorry for my tone, I am being stalked by a mouse right now and I'm stuck in this computer chair until I am either rescued or the mouse trap goes off. I'm a little grumpy.  And thanks for the advice. I understand.

Also - I agree CL is a good place for cheap horses, but I guarantee you CL was not the only place he was advertised. It isn't impossible to sell a nice horse on CL, and a little more exposure never hurt


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> I'm not planning on buying him or anything. He's in friggin Georgia. I should have just posted the info/video/pictures and left the price out, because I didn't want the horse to be judged in relation to his price.


500 or 5,000 that kind of horse is still a dime a dozen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> 500 or 5,000 that kind of horse is still a dime a dozen
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really don't think so. And that's irrelevant, as I made clear in the post you quoted.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

If you're going to get defensive don't ask for opinions next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> If you're going to get defensive don't ask for opinions next time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not getting defensive. You're giving your "opinion" on something that is irrelevant.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

5 grand? way too much! i gotta haffie, 4 years, started under saddle for 2 grand. still, way too much! he should be 750-1200 bucks


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Price is dependent on what somewhat is willing to pay. Where I am a $5,000 horse would not be considered an expensive horse by any means. TB can run you into the mid five figures and many warmbloods are in the six figures. I know nothing about saddlebreds, but it's kind of worthless to tell people that a horse isn't "worth" the money, since price is so dependent on the area and the specific horse.

Hunter thoroughbreds in this area sell for much more than what most people on this forum would consider they're "worth" because they are a "dime a dozen".

No critique on the horse for me. He's cute though.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> I'm not getting defensive. You're giving your "opinion" on something that is irrelevant.


Ok, well here is something that is relevant. The horse only trots in the video so you can't tell how he moves in all gates. He's a chestnut which is too plain for my taste, his back legs are kind of funky which turns me off. Not really my definition of a dream horse. 

I dont get why you are asking for an opinion on a horse that isn't relevant to you, since you aren't even going to buy him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> I never said I didn't like your guy... ?? I was talking about this version of the saddlebred:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I do have to agree with you there. Im not deep into the sb world, more an informed outsider. Ive worked with the show horses, but I dont keep mine like that. There are a lot of things I dont agree with in the sb world. I dont like they are usually kept in stalls with little or no turnout. Not a big fan of the big shoe packages or the set tails either. 
My guy came to me with padded weighted hind shoes ( training the gaiting thing) and he had been gingered before, he was nervous about my messing with his tail. He isnt the best ss horse in the world, but I plan on doing several diciplines with him on a local level. I can get him hot and trotting like a fool ( which I love) or I can get him to drop his head and lengthen his stride. 
The 'fake' isnt the horses, its the people. The saddlebred world is steeped in the old time traditions, but some are trying for a diffrent plan. Its slowly devolving back into a normal world, I think, I hope. 
I love the breed like no other, I can still rember the first time I ever saw one....I was 6 ....Ive loved them ever since. 

Yep and those faces....I love them!








This one is a bad pic, but they are kind gentle horses really, here is mine 2 days after he arrived. His first time off the farm where he was bred. He LOVES my daughter!









Good luck with finding your dream saddlebred. They are truly special horses IMO.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you have no intention of even considering purchasing the horse, why did you ask for critiques of him? A critique takes everything into account, including price. So yes, it's relevant. 

If all you wanted were people gushing over him, you should have posted this in the Pictures section of the forum, not the Critique.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually, I thought you specifically weren't ALLOWED to just randomly post other people's horses for critique. There seems to be some leeway in this for a horse someone is considering buying, but this OP clearly is not. 

If you didn't want people's opinion on the horse, you should not have posted in in the critique section. 

I think Sarahver's original post nailed it, on him.

He's pretty, but I see nothing about him that warrants a $5,000 price tag.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Snookeys said:


> As for everyone else...


Um, got yourself a little uptight about opinions that were different than what you expected?
Calling people names does not make everyone else wrong.




Indyhorse said:


> Actually, I thought you specifically weren't ALLOWED to just randomly post other people's horses for critique. There seems to be some leeway in this for a horse someone is considering buying, but this OP clearly is not.
> 
> *If you didn't want people's opinion on the horse, you should not have posted in in the critique section. *
> 
> ...


Totally agree on all parts of your post! Doubly agree with the part I bolded.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

SaddleDragon said:


> Yeah, I do have to agree with you there. Im not deep into the sb world, more an informed outsider. Ive worked with the show horses, but I dont keep mine like that. There are a lot of things I dont agree with in the sb world. I dont like they are usually kept in stalls with little or no turnout. Not a big fan of the big shoe packages or the set tails either.
> My guy came to me with padded weighted hind shoes ( training the gaiting thing) and he had been gingered before, he was nervous about my messing with his tail. He isnt the best ss horse in the world, but I plan on doing several diciplines with him on a local level. I can get him hot and trotting like a fool ( which I love) or I can get him to drop his head and lengthen his stride.
> The 'fake' isnt the horses, its the people. The saddlebred world is steeped in the old time traditions, but some are trying for a diffrent plan. Its slowly devolving back into a normal world, I think, I hope.
> I love the breed like no other, I can still rember the first time I ever saw one....I was 6 ....Ive loved them ever since.
> ...


Wow, he is so beautiful! Look at those eyes! I'm glad you got him. I know that at one of the local SS places, that stalls were had wooden slats that only had about 1" of space between them, so no light could really get in, and one of their older stallions was sway-backed as can be! I can only assume it's from parking out? Their bodies are already incredibly long, haha. It's not my place to call it cruel, because I'm sure there's a lot I don't know, but it's definitely different. The gelding in my OP caught my eye because he didn't seem to have any of the traits of a feisty horse that never got turned out, and had weights slapped on its feet. I remember when I was younger, a pair of saddlebreds (and their riders, of course) came up on a trail. They were the prettiest, strangest, goofiest animals I'd ever seen. Love them!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

justjump said:


> You go girl!! I like to see people sticking up for what they like/ believe! I'm really sorry if my post offended you too.. I know how it feels to be "attacked" on forums!


Nobody 'attacked' her, she just didn't like what people had to say. Being overly sensitive isn't an admirable trait, and certainly not one for which the OP deserves praise.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm closing this thread because as stated by OP she doesn't consider buying it. 

Please, see the rules HERE: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/please-only-request-critique-yourself-your-2758/


----------

